# How big is your digital music library



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

^^^^ # songs/Size


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Currently at:
5653 Songs, 39.48GB


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm currently @ 1535 songs/7.92GB


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

2837 songs, 11.53Gb.
(8.9 days!)


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

5633 songs, 29.9 gigs!

WEEEEEE


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

2376 items, 7days, 12.94 GB


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

3912 Songs, 32 GB and counting


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

2031 songs, 7.6 days, 16.23 GB.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

9738 songs, 27.3 days, 42.76 GB


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*Digital music*

2170 songs - 10.14GB
Remember it's not the size it's the quality. :lmao:


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

MBP: 3314 s | 8.9 d | 12.37 gb
Cube: 9654 s | 26.7 d | 34.80 gb

And I haven't added the 739 songs from the SXSW '07 freebie torrent.
Or about 1/2 of the CDs (175 or so) from my physical music library.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

2406 songs, 10.95 gigs.


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

6734 songs 17.5 Days 27.22 Gb


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

4024 songs / 13.5 days / 22.81 GB

At one point this was over 6000 songs, but then I went and pruned it down. And I feel another great pruning coming.. ;-)


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

62gb 11,581 songs (as for my analog library I've got 3 crates of vinyl I want to transfer to the digital realm - got my work cut out for me lol)


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

4913, 42.39gb


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

5536 ,19.2 days, 30.42gig


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

6405 songs, 33.10gig


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

iTunes says 4297 songs, 24.06 GB, but some of that is podcasts and a few other things that aren't music. Call it 4100 "songs" (it's probably half classical, so a lot of the tracks aren't really songs. ;-)


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

16,008 songs; 82.20GB.

Mike McHugh


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

3435 songs, 15.45 GB


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

13080 songs, 42.8 days, 70.14 GB

It used to be bigger ... I had a massive hard drive failure recently and lost a bunch of recent CD rips I did (at least 50 cd's worth, DOH!)


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

2761, 8.5 days, 14.71 GB. 
I better get busy, what if I need 9 days of continuous music


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

6401 | 26.1d | 28.29gb


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

508 songs/1.69 gig. Of course some of those "songs" are FM frequencies for my iTrip!


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

12326 songs/64.15 GB.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

3940 mostly ripped from my CD collection, a few from the iTunes store
22.02 gig. I prefer a better quality sound, so I don't compress as much as some do.


----------



## quikkid (Oct 31, 2005)

2221 Songs / 5.8 Days / 12.75 GB... and growing


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

More importantly, how many of you have actually bought all of that music? 

I have to admit that I have used StreamRipper in the past, which has greatly added to my 18GB collection. I have not ripped 95% of the 500 or so CD's I own.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

TheBat said:


> More importantly, how many of you have actually bought all of that music?


I may be in the minority, but the vast majority of my collection is stuff I own, either on CD or that I bought from the iTS. I won't get all holier-than-thou, however, since I do have some music that a friend transfered over from his computer onto my iPod, but I've always felt that SOME music sharing is OK and even quite beneficial to the music industry. And lets face it, file sharing isn't anything new, it has just changed from cassettes to mp3. There's a difference between sharing some songs you like and downloading 100 GB of music off P2P sites.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I think the real question is, what does your play count look like? I have 2592 songs/11.96GB... but 1034 of those have a play count of zero! Although I've reset my play count a couple times...


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

TheBat said:


> More importantly, how many of you have actually bought all of that music?


I'd say at least 95% of my collection is legit. I imported all of my CDs from my 400 Disc player about two years ago then sold it (for nearly what I paid for it). I have amassed quite a collection from iTunes (567 songs). I don't have a count from eMusic, although I'm fairly certain is it around that number, or higher.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Demosthenes X said:


> I think the real question is, what does your play count look like? I have 2592 songs/11.96GB... but 1034 of those have a play count of zero! Although I've reset my play count a couple times...


f*** play count.. i reset mine all the time. the stupid algorythym apple uses in shuffle always favours tracks played more often than others, and it's a neverending cycle. drives me nuts. especially when i'm trying to create new smart playlists to copy to my nano, and it selects the same freakin songs. i finally clued in and started resetting the play count.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

~800-900 songs, I am not at home right now so I can not check exactley.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

45,000 songs. On different drives, don't know the exact size?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

2741 | 7.8 days | 10.23 Gb

Mine is 99.9% from CD's I own, a couple of tracks have been iTunes Songs of the Week freebies and I know at least one from NBC that was a freebie (O Holy Night from Studio 60). 

I've still got about 75-80 CD's that I haven't loaded in yet, and yes I have also have a couple of hundred LP's, some of which I've replaced on CD but some of which I'd like to bring over to digital.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Geez, I'm only at 7GB. 

I'd say that about 80% of that I own, on CD or Cassette. I purchased a few from iTMS.


----------



## mactacular (Feb 27, 2007)

Not nearly as big as I'd like it to be....but working on it.


----------



## antirealist (Apr 30, 2005)

11643 songs / 38+ days / 138.68 GB

Mostly jazz or classical in Apple Lossless format; the rest is nearly all AAC. There are about 100 podcasts, but almost all the rest is ripped from my CDs collection. Although I have an iTMS account I've never used it to buy music, and I don't own any tracks with DRM.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

antirealist said:


> and I don't own any tracks with DRM.


Same. I might have a couple i bought from ITMS when it first opened, but thats it. It will stay that way too. I'd rather buy the disc and upload it with no restrictions at the quality i want.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

I plead the fifth .. I refuse to answer based on the grounds my answer may incriminate me..

Remember kiddies.. the RIAA are everywhere


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

20 gig 4200 songs

I add like 50 songs a day.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

31 Gigs at present with 4081 songs.


----------



## macfoto (Jun 22, 2004)

179 songs/742 Mb is what it says I have in my library. I need room for all my other files on the hard drive.


----------



## macfoto (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually that's in iTunes on my computer, didn't see which forum this was in at first. Someday I might get an iPod though.


----------



## iNapoleon (Dec 4, 2004)

1223 songs = 4.94 GB


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Why does anyone care about the size of an unknown persons music collection?

Next someone will ask the size of your ______ !!

Is it because "Size matters"?


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

5151 songs for a total of 31.72GB


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

2218 songs. 3 Audiobooks (Learning Italian, Unforgettable Languages, Italian, 10 Days to a better memory) 17.74GB

Only have AAC & Apple Lossless Format to conserve space n good quality sound. 
I used to be @ 10,000 songs but I lost most of them due to a HD crash  ... slowly rebuilding


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

just starting to put my cd's in now....I am upto 1300 songs wooot! I have like 200 cd's...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

5179 songs / 14.4 days / 26.06 GB
And total time listened has just past 20 weeks.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

How do you find the "total time listened"?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

1770 songs, 5.6 days 8.36 GB


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

7778 songs, 22.1 days, 40.51 GB


----------



## quikkid (Oct 31, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> How do you find the "total time listened"?


Type this in the terminal:
grep -e "Total Time\|Play Count" ~/Music/iTunes/iTunes\ Music\ Library.xml | perl -ne '($time) = (/<integer>(.*)<\/integer/) if /Total Time/; if (/Play Count/) { ($count) = (/<integer>(.*)<\/integer>/); $total += $time * $count; $time = 0; } print $total, "\n";' | tail -1 | perl -ne '$_ /= 3600000; print $_, "\n"'

It will give you total time in hours.
I found the above on a different site, it is not my work.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Currently:

25,421 songs.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

3948 songs / 10.5 days / 23 gb


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

2364 items / 6.9 Days / 13.30 GB


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

9585 songs, 26.8 days, 50,42 GB


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd be more impressed if the question was "how much music (cd's, records) do you own?".


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Likewise. I can safely say that over 95% of my music I have either purchased on CD, through iTunes or eMusic, or free songs from Goombah.


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

7280 songs - 29.8 GB

Plus 881 audiobook files - another 13.92 GB


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

Music :27,856 123.87 gb


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

itaca said:


> Music :27,856 123.87 gb


Wow! I hope to have a collection like that some day.


----------



## rnb93 (May 1, 2007)

2359 songs, 54.5 Gb (all lossless). Beethoven's 9th is 4 songs.


----------



## richb (Feb 6, 2004)

6509 songs - 28 Gb


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

9715 songs, 43.45 GB


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

songs:7240 size: 43.82gb


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

3982 songs, 17.28gb


I would say about 50% is from my own bought cds.
20% is ripped from friends bought cds.
I bought 14 songs from iTunes. so <1%
And about 29% is other


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

4043 18.3 Gig


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*Itunes library*

28,225 125.78 Gb


----------

